# Going Nuts!! Help!! How to create contour cut line in Illustrator?



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, I feel like an idiot but I can't find an answer to this question that works. I need some help! I can not get a contour line around my graphics using Illustrator CS3. I figured it out in Draw X5 but I hate to spend the $$ when I already have illustrator. Can someone tell me step by step how to get an contour cut line in Illustrator that I don't have to draw by hand? 

I have a graphtec CE5000-60 if that matters. But I am not having trouble with the cutter, I just need help preparing the graphics!!


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

just make the shape around the graphic that you want to cut. if you have cutmaster 2 select the whole graphic and create registration marks. now print your graphic and marks without the shape you created. now insert paper into cutter and select shape to cut. cuttingmaster will tell cutter to read the marks and then contour cut the shape.


----------



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> just make the shape around the graphic that you want to cut. if you have cutmaster 2 select the whole graphic and create registration marks. now print your graphic and marks without the shape you created. now insert paper into cutter and select shape to cut. cuttingmaster will tell cutter to read the marks and then contour cut the shape.


Thank you for the response... the problem is I don't know how to "just make the shape around it." I can't figure out how to get the software to draw the line. Do you trace it by hand with the pen tool?? That seems like way too much work!


----------

